
Bing: What’s More Evil Than Satan Himself? 10^100 - flardinois
http://siliconfilter.com/bing-whats-more-evil-than-satan-himself-10100/
======
Kylekramer
While the charges of whining/evil has a whiff of truth to them, this is just
example #1001 that Microsoft and humor should be kept at a very safe distance
from each other.

~~~
EricBurnett
As a Googler I found this pretty funny myself. Most people won't even
understand it without explanation, and those that do are likely the right sort
to also find the decade old event it's a play off. I doubt too many people are
going to take the wrong message away from this.

It's nice to see people are still allowed to have fun with their products.

------
alanh
I laughed. Hard. The mathy allusion to Googol is a Google-style nerd-joke,
which adds another level of awesomeness. (Sorry for the lack of substance in
this comment.)

------
sigmaxipi
FYI, this is a reference to a previous Google bomb where Microsoft was the
target: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_bomb#History>

I guess there are teams at MS that are lucky enough to be able to avoid the
policy against Easter Eggs:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/larryosterman/archive/2005/10/21/483...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/larryosterman/archive/2005/10/21/483608.aspx)

------
chollida1
Good for the Bing team.

It's good to see there is still room for humor in a large corporation:)

------
archangel_one
Maybe I'm a little biased, but I didn't find the "more evil" joke especially
funny - to me it felt like they'd taken it a little too far so it was more
mean-spirited than necessary.

I did like the "whiner" one though.

------
sambeau
It worked on one level: this is the first time I (and I suspect many of you)
has voluntarily tried Bing for a long time.

------
Groxx
Do those searches work for anyone, or is it just a joke-post? Neither got the
imaged result for me.

~~~
EricBurnett
It worked for me earlier in the day when I tried it at work, but it doesn't
appear to work any longer.

------
sukuriant
Uhm... I just tried it, and it doesn't work for me...

------
techiferous
Check out <http://hiybbprqag.com>.

------
staunch
First time I've used Bing in many months.

------
maeon3
Why are we so concerned whether a company is good or evil? These words are
irrelevant when used to describe companies like google/bing. Companies are to
obey the laws of the land, and if they break them and are caught, then
appropriate action should be taken. Google/Bing being good/evil is a dumb
metric. Who knows what the future holds. Celebrate the good when these
companies are being good, but they are groups of people who wants your money,
it's on a matter of time before some bad seeds take the controls on the top,
and the reign of terror begins. At that point it is the customers job to vote
with their wallets and attention.

Save the good/evil debate for Sunday morning at the religious services. Lets
focus more on the self correcting system we have to keep tyrants from ruling
with an iron fist, and prevents people from getting relaxed into inactivity.

~~~
true_religion
It's entirely plausible to be evil without breaking any laws.

Good or evil, as words themselves are just descriptions for a companies
motivations and plans. If a companies plans involve harming society whilst in
search of profit, then they're "evil".

Acting as a monopoly, and abusing your power until you're caught and censured
is evil. Then trying to toe the line of monopoly abuse, so you're not censured
again---is evil. It's profitable, but its clearly not to the benefit of
society.

\--

> Lets focus more on the self correcting system we have to keep tyrants from
> ruling with an iron fist, and prevents people from getting relaxed into
> inactivity.

Right, but then you'll have to ask the question: who is a tyrant? The short
form of that is "who is evil?".

